# jewelry box kits



## alicesuszynski (Oct 8, 2011)

I have been following the folks on Lumber Jocks for quite a while now. From what I've noticed there's a diversity of skill level amongst the members. With that in mind, I'd like to introduce you to a project I've been working on for the last three years, Ready To Build. My husband and I have designed and developed a line of jewelry box and jewelry chest kits. They run from small to relatively large. The parts for each kit are expertly cut and are guaranteed to fit accurately. There are complete instructions and helpful photos included with each kit.

So the machining is done for you but the craftsman has lots of opportunity to use great skill in assembly, drawer front adjustment and the all important choice in finishing materials. Everything is made and inspected in our shop in June Lake,CA.

I'd love for you to check out the site and ask me any questions I haven't answered sufficiently and also give me some feedback about what you think of our idea.

our video:http://www.youtube.com/user/buildjewelryboxes
Ready To Build website: www.buildjewelryboxes.com

Cheers!
Alice!


----------



## alicesuszynski (Oct 8, 2011)

OOOOPS! I'm sorry. Since this was my first post it was moderated and somehow, someone thought it was OK.
Anyway, I'm not so much selling something. I'm really very interested in feedback from the DIY community.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Most of us are a forgiving lot. Not to worry!
You kits may appeal to a great many folks. One of my earlier projects was a wall clock kit. 
I'm not sure seasoned wood workers would care to be "locked in" to a particular form or style of box. 
Just my $.02.


----------



## alicesuszynski (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks Gene! That's the kind of feedback I'm looking for.
From what I've seen the jewelry box kit offerings are mighty slim. This is one of the only one's I've found and it doesn't seem to be the kind of thing that would present much of a challenge. That's why we thought our kits, might attract at least some intermediate woodworkers.


----------

